# NEED HELP FIGURING OUT WHY PICS COME OUT SO BAD PLS REVIEW



## Rstreavel (Jun 25, 2016)

Although im confident I know the reason why my pictures are coming out with so little detail in them i would appreciate a second third fourth opinion etc.. pls not that the pictures are somewhat graphic in nature.. not obscene in anyhway but do show wounds etc. i wont go into detail about the person pictured or what is going on just the fact that i would like anyone with experience who is willing to look at the pictures in detail and tell me why they think every picture i take with any camera I own (just bought nikon s3700 20MP and a canon sx10is sometimes with modded firmware for raw) come out so horrible if i zoom in at all theres no detail to be seen and about 80% of the pictures come out of focus and i end up deleting them.. now at one point i did a review of some picture with the fotoforensics.com website and there was OBVIOUS tampering in suspect areas the camera was trying to focus on. anyways heres a link to just one section of over 5k photos ive taken on this person with almost exclusively bad results


103NIKON

thank you in advance for your time and effort in helping me if you find the time.

thanks-

Roger Streavel
Dover DE


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2016)

Looks like a combination of under-exposure, too little depth of field, motion blur, missed focus and incorrect WB.


----------



## otherprof (Jun 25, 2016)

Rstreavel said:


> Although im confident I know the reason why my pictures are coming out with so little detail in them i would appreciate a second third fourth opinion etc.. pls not that the pictures are somewhat graphic in nature.. not obscene in anyhway but do show wounds etc. i wont go into detail about the person pictured or what is going on just the fact that i would like anyone with experience who is willing to look at the pictures in detail and tell me why they think every picture i take with any camera I own (just bought nikon s3700 20MP and a canon sx10is sometimes with modded firmware for raw) come out so horrible if i zoom in at all theres no detail to be seen and about 80% of the pictures come out of focus and i end up deleting them.. now at one point i did a review of some picture with the fotoforensics.com website and there was OBVIOUS tampering in suspect areas the camera was trying to focus on. anyways heres a link to just one section of over 5k photos ive taken on this person with almost exclusively bad results
> 
> 
> 103NIKON
> ...


 Are you shooting in MACRO mode on the Nikon? I don't know what you mean by "zooming in" but if you are going to the telephoto end of the zoom, the closest focus is five feet.  In macro mode it focuses to under an inch. Even in macro, you will still have to contend with very shallow depth of field.  A lot of good light will let you shoot at a smaller aperture (bigger f stop numer) which will increase the range of distances in focus (depth of field). A higher iso setting will also allow smaller apertures, but the noise level will go up.  This looks like a serious project for you. If you can go for more equipment, I'd suggest a used entry level dslr, like one of the Nikon D5xxx series, and a used macro lens for it and a ring light for the lens. A macro in the 100mm range would let you stay far enough away so you won't be blocking the light, and you might not need a ringlight. If you are near a good camera store, go in and tell them you want to shoot closeups of tattoos and give them your budget and see what they recommend.


----------



## Rstreavel (Jul 3, 2016)

so wait your saying if i use the cameras zoom feature in zoom in as close as possible with that knob, i should be ABLE TO GET SOMETHING IN FOCUS AT UNER AN INCH AWAY FROM THE OBJECT IN QUESTION?? AN INCH FROM THE LENS? thats in macro mode your saying.. in im zoomed in to telephoto mode without macro on i should be 5 ft from subject to obtain focus... am i correct in this interpertation  of your post?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 3, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Looks like a combination of under-exposure, too little depth of field, motion blur, missed focus and incorrect WB.



And bad lighting.  *Very* bad lighting.

Minimum focus specs via Nikon:
[W]: Approx. 1 ft. 8 in. (50 cm.) to infinity 
[T]: Approx. 5 ft. (1.5 m.) to infinity 
Macro mode: Approx. 0.8 in. (2 cm.) to infinity (wide-angle position) (All distances measured from center of front surface of lens)


----------



## Rstreavel (Jul 4, 2016)

thing is this is a point and shoot camera has our technology not come fAR ENOUGH YET TO GET 1 GOOD PHOTO OUT OF 11,000 TAKEN THIS YEAR SO FAR (sorry caps) heres another pic of this subject..tell me if you guys see anything interesting in this photo and if you think the pic was taken bad or if it has been somehow manipulated after the fact.. cause on my viewfinder the image looks pristine and cleanly focused at the time of the photo, then when i hook it to my pc, even with just 10 pics on a fresh SD card.. it takes the computer about 5 minutes to import the photos (seems extremely long to me, i remeber with 200 pix on sd and snapping 40 new ones the camera would sync in about 15 seconds)......








if you by chance have acdsee, photoshop etc.. check the exif data etc if theres anything there that maybe of help..

heres why im asking for help: prepare for a pretty grandiose sounding story....

this guy says he being harrassed and stalked by some cultlike group whos been after him for 10+years doing everything from breaking into his residence to trying to fram him for crimes to be arrested or sent to a mental institution. from what he says they seem very determined and experienced in doing this to people. he says tjhey threatened him that the were going to give him morgellons disease about 1 year ago. I looked up morgellons disease on youtube and google and it pretty much says that morgellons disease is a goverment conspiracy having to do with chemtrails nono technology, mutant insects, etc etc.. now he says that its all BS being put on the net by groups affiliated with the opne stalking him and doing the same thing to people in theior respe ctive areas.. putting all this info on the net to provide a convincing backstory to anyone who happens to look up and research morgellons disease on the internet (interesting enough.. the only people that have ever even heard about Morgellions disease, klet alone research it are going to be people who are told about it ...being those threatened with it....they are threatened.. then strange things start showing up on their skins they cant explain.. they look up ,orgellons diseae and match...if they believe what the read..and most of it sounds credible and convincing.. they will think they got this disease when really its people drugging the victim, then breaking in while they are unconscious and applying chemicals/treatment to their skin) the victim awake to find suddenly scabbed over sores that were not present 5 hours ago when he went to sleep...

the home has been throughly inspected for any infestations  and nothing found.. apartment spraywed twice monthly regARDLESS JUST TO BE SAFE..

and every picture ive taken of this guys arms and legs come outmessed up or unfocused.. ive never had such bad shots with 2 point and shoots and 5 android phones up top 13MP not a single image is clearly defined out of 11k+ to me that points to something beside being a horrible camera operator...any help is appreciated..

NOTE: suject applied permanent marker to his skin because doing so more clearly defines the oddities on the skin.. they are invisible to the naked eye otherwise even under magnification.. they blend perfectly weith the skintone under normal conditions


heres the pics from the last few days if anyones more interested..

july 4 2016

there appears to be some sort of upright item here
 https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsZdg1DTwMF4htwXBQ6Gkiup2qfICg

anyone verify what im seeing????
DSCN3450.JPG


----------



## pjaye (Jul 4, 2016)

There's 5 minutes of my life I can never get back.
Morgellons disease: Managing a mysterious skin condition - Mayo Clinic


----------



## Braineack (Jul 4, 2016)

PHOTOS: You won't want to try meth after you see what it does to your face


----------



## PaulWog (Jul 4, 2016)

I downloaded some photographs and checked out the exif data.

Your problem is that your shutter speed is too slow. At 1/8 of a second, you're going to run into issues.

The downsides to slow shutter speed include:
- missing your focus (because in 1/8 of a second, your camera will slightly more in and out of focus)
- motion blur

Your solution is better lighting, and getting to know your camera better (ISO, aperture, and shutter speed in particular).


----------

